# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] La mort vous va si bien - 2
Dans la news précédente, je vous révélais avec brio que les héritiers de la morte Adèle ne peuvent pas vraiment revendiquer un droit à la récupération des œuvres de l'esprit qu'elle s'était procurée par le biais d'une licence.
 Pour démarrer cette news, je vous propose une devinette. Comment vous appelez le fantôme de Steve Jobs hantant un monastère ? C'est un Mac Abbé. Cet habile jeu de mot me permets d'enchaîner avec la question du jour: les héritiers d'un macchabée ont-ils un droit à récupérer ses mails et son compte Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, Flickr et autres ?


Pour résoudre cette question épineuse, il faut déjà se rappeler que, comme je vous l'expliquais dans la news précédente, la loi Informatique et Libertés prévoit que les héritiers peuvent demander l'actualisation des données personnelles du macchabée mais pas de réclamer leur transfert.
 Du coup, comment ça se passe ? En pratique, Facebook refuse de donner les identifiants d'un client décédé à ses héritiers, sauf décision de justice l'autorisant à se faire. 

Google, Yahoo, Msn et d'autres ont mis en place des moyens de déterminer, de votre vivant, le devenir de votre compte une fois que celui-ci devient inactif pendant un certain temps. Vous pouvez désigner des bénéficiaires qui recevront vos identifiants. Cela permet de gérer, entre autres, le devenir de vos comptes à votre décès.

 Est-ce à dire que si Mac Abbé n'a pas activement prévu les suites de son décès pour ses mails, il n'y a rien à faire ? Et que Facebook est légitime à refuser l'accès gentiment demandé par les héritiers au compte du défunt ?
 Ce n'est pas si simple et nous nous trouvons à un carrefour de plusieurs droits:
 - Tout d'abord le droit des héritiers. L'article 724 du Code civil nous explique que "Les héritiers désignés par la loi sont saisis de plein droit des biens, droits et actions du défunt."
 Donc, les héritiers de Mac Abbé doivent hériter de tout ce qui entre dans le patrimoine du regretté.
 Mais encore faut-il que les mails, photos et autre compte Facebook soient considérés comme étant dans le patrimoine dudit défunt. Sinon, évidemment, les héritiers ne peuvent avoir un droit à récupérer ce qui n'est pas dans le patrimoine de Mac.

 - Le droit de la propriété intellectuelle. Il faut avoir à l'esprit que l'auteur d'une photographie ou d'un texte, d'un dessin ou d'une musique se voit automatiquement octroyer des droits d'auteur sur son œuvre, à la condition, qu'elle soit originale, c'est à dire qu'elle révèle l'empreinte de la personnalité de son auteur.
 Et l'article L. 111-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dispose que "L'auteur d'une œuvre de l'esprit jouit sur cette œuvre, du seul fait de sa création, d'un droit de propriété incorporelle exclusif et opposable à tous. "
 Que tirer de ce constat ? Que tous les mails ou messages twitter, toutes les photographies ne sont pas automatiquement des œuvres de l'esprit. Il faut qu'il y ait une originalité. Donc, les mails ou messages qui sont dépourvus d'originalité ne seront pas des œuvres de l'esprit. Vous me direz, c'est subjectif, et seuls les juges sont aptes à dire s'il y a une originalité ou pas. Mais quand même, on peut avoir parfois des certitudes. Le mail envoyé pour dire bonjour, comment ça va, ça n'est pas une œuvre de l'esprit. Le tweet qui indique aujourd'hui, j'ai encore pris un café, j'aime bien ça, pareil. La photographie prise par à l'arrache, par un mec bourré, vite fait mal fait, en soirée d'un groupe de potes qui trinquent, c'est pareil, il n'y aura pas d'originalité au sens de la loi, c'est à dire que le photographe n'a pas maîtrisé suffisamment les paramètres de lumière, de pose de ses sujets, ni n'a recherché un effet artistique quelconque, il a juste souhaité figer un moment quelconque.
 En revanche, le mail qui contiendrait des réflexions personnelles sur la vie, une déclaration d'amour, un tweet comportant une réflexion humoristique ou une photographie artistique sont protégés par le Code de la propriété intellectuelle. 

Il faut donc différencier, parmi la "production" de votre de cujus, les œuvres de l'esprit, protégées, des simples productions n'octroyant aucun droit à personne.
 Pourquoi faire cette distinction ? Parce que, d'une part, toute production qui n'est pas une œuvre de l'esprit est libre de droit. Et partant, le défunt, de son vivant, n'avait aucun droit à son encontre et l'on peut donc considérer que toute sa production non originale n'entre pas dans son patrimoine. Et aussi parce que le Code de la propriété intellectuelle règle la question de la mort de l'auteur.

C'est l'article L.123-1 qui nous dit dans son style impayable que "L'auteur jouit, sa vie durant, du droit exclusif d'exploiter son œuvre sous quelque forme que ce soit et d'en tirer un profit pécuniaire. Au décès de l'auteur, ce droit persiste au bénéfice de ses ayants droit pendant l'année civile en cours et les soixante-dix années qui suivent."
 Les héritiers d'un défunt "récupèrent" donc tous ses droits d'auteur. Or, comme les œuvres de l'esprit du macchabée sont stockées en ligne, ils ont donc le droit de récupérer les identifiants pour y avoir accès.
 - Mais troisième branche du droit à prendre en compte, celui des tiers et de leur vie privée. Dans les messages d'un compte mail, dans un compte Facebook ou instagram, il peut y avoir des tiers qui s'expriment. Par exemple, le macchabée était fan de soirées échangistes ou s'amusait à invoquer Satan les soirs de pleine lune. En récupérant les identifiants du De Cujus, les héritiers vont avoir accès non seulement aux messages/photographies du macchabée, mais aussi à ceux de ses amis. Amis qui ne souhaitent peut être pas que les héritiers, l'épouse par exemple du défunt, lisent leur correspondance avec feu son mari. Il peut donc y avoir un problème important de violation de la vie privée des tiers qui est protégé par l'article 9 du Code civil. 

En résumé, il n'entre dans le patrimoine de Mac Abbé que ses œuvres de l'esprit sur lesquelles les héritiers ont un double droit, celui de l'article 724 du Code civil et celui de l'article L. 123-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle. Par conséquent, s'il n'y a pas de loi qui oblige clairement Google, Yahoo, Facebook ou Twitter à transmettre les codes d'accès d'un de leur abonné décédé, si les héritiers écrivent à ces sociétés et justifient du décès de l'abonné et de leur qualité d'héritiers, les sociétés devraient se trouver dans l'obligation de transmettre les identifiants donnant accès aux œuvres de l'esprit. 

En revanche, se pose la délicate question du droit des tiers et de l'accès, par les héritiers, à leur messages privés destinés uniquement à leur De Cujus.
 Comme vous le voyez, c'est plutôt le bazar et il est temps que le législateur s'intéresse à cette question difficile du devenir, à son décès, des comptes de stockage de données produits par une personne.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Narushima

Super intéressant, merci. Heureusement que je ne crée rien de valable, ça serait chaud juridiquement après ma mort, sinon.

----------


## Argelle

Quand est il de la cessation de ses droits à la propriété intellectuelle que (parait-il) on signe dans les conditions d'utilisation, par exemple de facebook ?

----------


## fofo

J'ai plusieurs questions, sur FB notamment :
- Comment prouver que le compte en question est bien celui de la personne décédée ? 
Le compte peut-être créé sous pseudonyme (voir un faux nom), et il y'a très souvent des homonymes (combien de comptes FB Jean Martin ou James Smith? )
Bref déjà pour des connaissances c'est parfois un peu chaud d'identifier la page FB dans une liste de 50pages d’homonyme qui ont au mieux la photo d'un œil en profile.

Si FB reçoit un acte décès pour Jean Martin, ils font comment pour trouver (avec certitudes) le compte correspondant ? Si un Georges Clooney décède quelque-part dans le monde, les décendant peuvent s'amuser à faire du phishing sur le compte de Georges what-else Clooney  ::): 

- Au lieu que FB envoit les accès, ne peuvent-il pas envoyer les messages / médias postés par le défunt sur un CD/DVD (sans qu'il n'y'ait les publications de ces amis) puis supprimer le compte, ainsi la vie privée des amis reste +/- préservée.

Le plus simple ne serait-il pas de tout gérer sa vie numérique dans une base style KeePass, et de faire inscrire la clé privée dans son testament ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Quand est il de la cessation de ses droits à la propriété intellectuelle que (parait-il) on signe dans les conditions d'utilisation, par exemple de facebook ?


Cela mériterait une news à part entière. Tiens d'ailleurs, as-tu (ou un autre canard) un lien vers les CGV de Facebook en rapport avec cette question ? (j'avoue je n'ai pas de compte FB et aucune envie de m'inscrire, même pour voir les CGV).

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 15h19 ----------




> J'ai plusieurs questions, sur FB notamment :
> - Comment prouver que le compte en question est bien celui de la personne décédée ? 
> Le compte peut-être créé sous pseudonyme (voir un faux nom), et il y'a très souvent des homonymes (combien de comptes FB Jean Martin ou James Smith? )
> Bref déjà pour des connaissances c'est parfois un peu chaud d'identifier la page FB dans une liste de 50pages d’homonyme qui ont au mieux la photo d'un œil en profile.
> 
> Si FB reçoit un acte décès pour Jean Martin, ils font comment pour trouver (avec certitudes) le compte correspondant ? Si un Georges Clooney décède quelque-part dans le monde, les décendant peuvent s'amuser à faire du phishing sur le compte de Georges what-else Clooney 
> 
> - Au lieu que FB envoit les accès, ne peuvent-il pas envoyer les messages / médias postés par le défunt sur un CD/DVD (sans qu'il n'y'ait les publications de ces amis) puis supprimer le compte, ainsi la vie privée des amis reste +/- préservée.
> 
> Le plus simple ne serait-il pas de tout gérer sa vie numérique dans une base style KeePass, et de faire inscrire la clé privée dans son testament ?


Questions pertinentes qui justifient, en partie, du refus de FB de répondre aux demandes d'héritiers. Sinon oui, le plus simple est sans doute d'utiliser KeePass. Mais cela implique que la personne, de son vivant, a prévu le coup avant son décès.

----------


## Argelle

> Cela mériterait une news à part entière. Tiens d'ailleurs, as-tu (ou un autre canard) un lien vers les CGV de Facebook en rapport avec cette question ?


Oui, c'est traduit (officiellement) dans cette page. 
Il y est écrit que "(..) pour le contenu protégé par les droits de *propriété intellectuelle*, comme les photos ou vidéos (propriété intellectuelle), vous nous donnez spécifiquement la permission suivante, conformément à vos paramètres de confidentialité et des applications : *vous nous accordez une licence non-exclusive*, transférable, sous-licenciable, sans redevance et mondiale pour l’utilisation des contenus de propriété intellectuelle que vous publiez sur Facebook ou en relation avec Facebook (licence de propriété intellectuelle). Cette licence de propriété intellectuelle se termine lorsque vous supprimez vos contenus de propriété intellectuelle ou votre compte, sauf si votre compte est partagé avec d’autres personnes qui ne l’ont pas supprimé."
(les mots en gras sont de mon fait)

----------


## Narushima

Ça veut juste dire qu'ils ont le droit de jouir de tous les droits sur ces propriétés intellectuelles, mais ils ne sont pas les seuls-; l'auteur et ses ayants droit l'ont aussi. Enfin je crois.

----------


## Argelle

Je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec l'idée de plusieurs personnes jouissant sur mes droits. Blague nulle à part, le concept de multi propriété pour des œuvres de l'esprit me semble pas très juridique, si ?

----------


## Narushima

> Je ne suis pas très à l'aise avec l'idée de plusieurs personnes jouissant sur mes droits. Blague nulle à part, le concept de multi propriété pour des œuvres de l'esprit me semble pas très juridique, si ?


Ce n'est pas une propriété, mais une licence d'utilisation.
Et si ça ne te plaît pas, ne crée pas de compte Facebook, ou ne publie pas d'œuvres par ce biais.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

M


> Oui, c'est traduit (officiellement) dans cette page. 
> Il y est écrit que "(..) pour le contenu protégé par les droits de *propriété intellectuelle*, comme les photos ou vidéos (propriété intellectuelle), vous nous donnez spécifiquement la permission suivante, conformément à vos paramètres de confidentialité et des applications : *vous nous accordez une licence non-exclusive*, transférable, sous-licenciable, sans redevance et mondiale pour l’utilisation des contenus de propriété intellectuelle que vous publiez sur Facebook ou en relation avec Facebook (licence de propriété intellectuelle). Cette licence de propriété intellectuelle se termine lorsque vous supprimez vos contenus de propriété intellectuelle ou votre compte, sauf si votre compte est partagé avec d’autres personnes qui ne l’ont pas supprimé."
> (les mots en gras sont de mon fait)


Merci ! Je vais regarder ça de plus près, pour voir si je peux en faire une news intéressante !

----------


## Xemnoras

Article très intéressant, comme d'habitude

----------

